# How to place the entrance reducer? I need help!



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Good idea, stuffing it with grass. That's a good temporary fix. 
The entrance reducer won't work with a boardman feeder. Just find a small stick board to set on the front board to block down the entrance and still leave room for the feeder. A small length of 1x2 should work fine. Cut it so you have a 2 or 3 inch opening in the front board on the opposite side from the feeder. That way, the entrances is not right next to the feeder so your bees can better defend the feeder tray.


----------



## MrsFinch (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, thank you so much! I was really beginning to think my middle-aged gray cells were shot. I'm so happy to know it's not definite yet.

I'll scoot down to the hive right now before it's full dark - I know just where to find a bit of wood that should be just right. Now that I think of it, why didn't we think of it? :doh:

Thanks again, so much!!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

MrsFinch, you are among several thousand one time twits! So you should fit right in with the best of us.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I just set a 12 inch 1x2 in front of the opening and leave a 2 inch area that they can get out. Never really thought of buying a special entrance reducer.

Opps did not read all the posts. Sorry for saying the same thing. Senior moment.:doh:


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

mrsfinch welcome to beekeeping.i have a N.Y beeking group in community at the top of the page just hold on community and click on social groups look for N.Y beekeepers not much activity now but you are welcome to join


----------



## cohophysh (Apr 8, 2009)

I just cut the entrance reducer so the feeder would fit. i can get the reducer locally and they are only a couple bucks


----------



## plapczynski (Aug 21, 2008)

Ditto to above. Save the scrap piece from the cut and you can just stick both pieces in when you are no longer using the entrance feeder.


----------



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

We have had our first 2 hives for just a couple of weeks. When we set them up we discovered that we had only ordered one entrance reducer instead of two. We stuffed grass in to the entrance of the other hive like you have done. It has been there for 2 weeks and as far as I can tell it works just as well as the "real" entrance reducer.


----------



## Jerry Kinder (Jan 16, 2009)

*Use parts from the package*

I had a similar situation, two hives, and two entrance feeders. I ended up tearing the box that the package bees came in apart and used the peaces to block down the entrance. They are just the right size and free. With the feeders and the blocks, I ended up with a 2 inch gap that worked great. :thumbsup:


----------

